# Help Trailer Roof Rack



## Backwater Retrievers (Oct 18, 2008)

I am looking to build and mount a roof rack of some type to my enclosed trailer to haul a flat bottom boat. Does anyone have any pictures of racks or tips on how they attached to the trailer.

Thanks for all the help.

Lance


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

since its a flat bottom ya could just strap it to the top


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Fill the trailer with field dekes and leave the boat at home, problem solved oke:


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I would put it in the trailer first and fill with decoys, then when you get where your going you can just pull it all out at once.

DZ


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

How ya going to get it down? or for that matter back up there? Now that I think a little why would you need a trailer full of dekes if your hunting water? Throw it in the back of the truck when hunting water and throw a few dozen floaters in the boat.


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

This thought has also crossed my mind...sometimes its just nice to have a boat with because you never know when your going to have to go with "plan b". But have yet to really come up with a solution for it. Would be interested to see some ideas too.


----------



## sam thieme (Nov 24, 2009)

you can screw 2 "2x4" guides on your roof, so when you push your boat up and settle it in up there it is locked into place. Then You should mount a ring on each side, and strap it down tight.


----------



## sam thieme (Nov 24, 2009)

you can screw 2 "2x4" guides on your roof, so when you push your boat up and settle it in up there it is locked into place. Then You should mount a ring on each side, and strap it down tight.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Another option is to pick up some of the foam bumpers for cartoping canoes. toss over A pair of long rachet straps which can be hooked on the frame and you should be good to go.


----------



## tony00165 (May 3, 2011)

i thought about putting a boat on top also for a plan b on far trips. was thinking about just buying the aluminum ladder racks. yeah they cost more but they would look decent. but the question is how are we gona get it up there


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

tony00165 said:


> i thought about putting a boat on top also for a plan b on far trips. was thinking about just buying the aluminum ladder racks. yeah they cost more but they would look decent. but the question is how are we gona get it up there


Easy....... stand the boat on end at the end of the trailer..drop the bow on the end of the trailer top..... lift up the transom and push it forward (boat inverted). Once you figure out the best way it goes pretty smooth. I've done 12' and 14' boats myself. Something bigger might require 2 guys.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I've got the same situation. Any idea if the roof can handle the weight? Seems like it should.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of one for you.


----------



## dmosely (Oct 26, 2011)

buy a boat when you get to Alberta. Hunt the week and then return it. Spam sandwiches for everyone!


----------

